

Resolved: Altman takes on the big dogs - jackman002
http://thestimulist.com/sam-altman/

======
johnrob
I would think that facebook (and their mobile apps) are a bigger threat than
google. They could add a 'share my location with friends' feature that would
be competitive.

~~~
ivankirigin
Loopt has lots of users, especially through the carriers. But Facebook has the
most popular free iphone app and a ridiculous number of users already
interconnected.

It's stupid to say Latitude is the threat, considering the botched purchase of
Dodgeball.

Articles like this are annoying when they are so easy to take apart.

------
icey
Soon we'll see posts about sama eating breakfast
(<http://paulgrahamatebreakfast.infogami.com/> )

In all seriousness though, glad to see Loopt is doing so well.

